

Dear Reddit Employees: No Desire to Move? Let’s Talk - zvanness
https://www.odesk.com/blog/2014/10/dear-reddit-employees-desire-move-lets-talk/

======
carlosdp
This article misses a big point on remote vs local: culture. After reading all
of the articles about remote work on HN, I thought it was awesome.

But I interned at a company for which most employees are remote this summer,
and I found that not having the people in the same place really dampened the
experience for me and makes you miss out on the social component of
office/company culture (which helps a lot management/idea-wise often).

Maybe Reddit management decided they wanted to try something different. Maybe
the culture wasn't working for them. As long as they are offering severance
and understanding if someone doesn't want to move, I don't see why we anyone
is raising their pitchforks because Reddit is changing strategies.

Some of those tweets suggest Reddit thinks only SF has good talent, but then
why are they trying to move their existing remoters? I don't think that's what
they are saying, I think they just literally want to be under the same roof
while working. I think if Reddit's founders were living in Portland, they
would have asked everyone to move there, and it has nothing to do with SF.

(Note: not saying remoting doesn't work, it does, it's just not necessarily
for everyone)

------
rebelidealist
We haven't heard much from Reddit employees on this situation. DHH has been
the vocal one. Before we jump to any conclusions we should ask how Reddit's
remote employees really feel.

